# PC Configuration for home use



## Rajiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey I need to replace my 10 yr old desktop

Pls suggest configuration

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:

1. MS Office tasks
2. Music and movies
3. Net surfing

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30 K
can extend to +2k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No idea what this means

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Professional

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 300- 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Need a new monitor

Size - 16"/17"
Resolution - 1024*768 or more

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Want to buy All new components 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 2-3 days

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: will be done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Rourkela (Orissa).. Will buy locally. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Preferred components

 2nd gen i5 processor
4 GB DDR3 RAM

dont know which motherboard will be compatible with the above processor
and whether its within my budget or not


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

for your work you don't need a Core i5. still lets make a config according to your specs:

Intel Core i5-2400 @ 10.9k
ASUS P8H67-M LX @ 5.1k
Corsair DDR3 4Gb 1333Mhz @ 1.1k
WDC 500Gb @ ~4.5k (not sure about local price)
Corsair CX430W V2 @ 2.3k
Any local cabby @ 1k
Logitech Keyboard + mouse @ 0.6k
Dell IN2030M 20" LED @ 6k (this may cost more locally)
APC 600VA @ 1.8k

TOTAL: 33.3k

you may get most of the parts from flipkart and let your local pc guy assemble it for you. Total cost may be much lower.
In case you want to lower total cost, change motherboard to ASUS P8H61-M PLUS V2 @ 3.5k or Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.6k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2012)

*@ Rajiv*

Hi Rajiv. I'm from cuttack Odisha.

The config Sam suggested is great and actually pretty powerful but is overkill for your kind of work. Ofcourse you can build a base system and upgrade eventually.

But still i5 2400 way too overkill for your usage. I think you should go for AMD llano based config which will give a more balanced multimedia performance and you can build the rig at a much cheaper price as well.

Here goes my config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3500|4100
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V|3500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL|1525
*HDD*
|Seagate 500gb|4500
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair CX430-V2|2300
*Case*
|Coolermaster elite 311|2100
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M 20" LED|6000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|406
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech z313|1500
|
*Total*
|28881
This will easily fit all your needs. Core i5 is for more core usage and heavy gaming.
Not really recommended for your kind of use.

Still let us know your views on this mate.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 29, 2012)

If possible, The A8 is good too!


----------

